# TiVo Service Update for Broadband Series2 DVRs



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

We have a small software update ready for all broadband connected Series2 DVRs. This is separate from the new Series3 release I announced over in the Series3 forum.

We've been aware of the issues some of you have experienced with TiVoToGo. The issue was related to channel changes (in certain specific situations) creating unexpected results in the encoded video stream. We're happy to say that we believe this issue is resolved by this update.

The update also provides additional support for our recently announced partnership with Amazon to bring their Unbox Video Download service to broadband connected TiVo DVR's. 

It's only going out to broadband connected Series2 DVR's, and will be delivered in a much shorter timeframe than that of a full release (it won't be weeks and weeks of waiting). Given the anticipated short rollout, there is no priority list for this update. 

If you buy a new box, or you switch from phone to broadband down the road, you'll automatically get the update as well. No need to ping us in those cases.

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

You guys are on fire today!!!

2 quick questions:

1)Does the 8.1 release on the S3 include this code? 
2) What's the new version number going to be? (I have 8.1-01 now, I assume that's the old version??)


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks, Pony. Does this mean I can download Amazon UnBox videos to one of my two Series2 Tivos within a few weeks (as soon as I get the update)? I've still got the CSI:Miami with Cuba Gooding's son in it ("Death Pool 100") sitting on my computer (and in my Amazon Media Library) waiting for an excuse to watch it on something other than my 19" LCD 4:3 monitor. The announcement was less than a week ago, and I thought it was still in Beta.



TiVoPony said:


> The update also provides additional support for our recently announced partnership with Amazon to bring their Unbox Video Download service to broadband connected TiVo DVR's.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Does this update fix any of the bugs listed in the 8.1 Bugs List Thread ?

Especially this one?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

looks like amazon unbox is right around the corner!


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I just downloaded my first Unbox movie to my PC and it's in my Unbox library for a future TiVo download. I was just browsing the top sellers and picked "Stand By Me", then I see it's owned by Sony, so it can't be downloaded to a TiVo just yet. I hope it's just a few weeks away as I read in this article tonight.

http://www.guidetohometheater.com/news/21107amazonunbox/

I'll need to choose another movie. Once you have an Unbox account, it's one click, your CC is charged and the video downloads immediately. This is my first experience for paying for any downloaded entertainment. It was too easy and $14.99 spent in a flash!

Wow, I havn't seen the original since it came out. I didn't realize the how bad the language was. Those kids use all the four letter biggies. I didn't know I was watching a really well cleaned up TBS version I had TiVoed so many times and watched with my kids. Now I have a Sony product I can't download to my TiVo and I need the PG version.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

If this update fixes the 'failed transfer due to channel change' bug, I'm curious if that will also fix the 'failed transfer due to video glitch' bug as well.

Or is that a separate issue?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

mtchamp said:


> I just downloaded my first Unbox movie to my PC and it's in my Unbox library for a future TiVo download. I was just browsing the top sellers and picked "Stand By Me", then I see it's owned by Sony, so it can't be downloaded to a TiVo just yet. I hope it's just a few weeks away as I read in this article tonight.
> 
> http://www.guidetohometheater.com/news/21107amazonunbox/
> 
> ...


I would be interested in something like this as long as I could make a "hard copy" of the product I purchased.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

What is the version # for this new release?


----------



## spock (Jan 8, 2004)

I think my Tivo downloaded and installed *8.1a* last night. No message saying that it was installed, just noticed that the box had rebooted because I had to reset the 30 second skip feature. Is this the updated version?


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

mtchamp said:


> I just downloaded my first Unbox movie to my PC and it's in my Unbox library for a future TiVo download. I was just browsing the top sellers and picked "Stand By Me" ... This is my first experience for paying for any downloaded entertainment. It was too easy and $14.99 spent in a flash!


I did some generous snipping above. You just spend $14.99 for a download when you could have purchased the DVD for $14.02 at http://www.deepdiscount.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=5741996 with free shipping. Personally, I'd rather have the DVD and not have the download hassle factor.

.../Ed


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

I thought Amazon Unboxed was the topic of a different thread....

Seriously, are there any known 8.1 bugs fixed in this release, above and beyond Unboxed support?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

mportuesi said:


> I thought Amazon Unboxed was the topic of a different thread....
> 
> Seriously, are there any known 8.1 bugs fixed in this release, above and beyond Unboxed support?


Yes. At least the first message in the thread (from TiVoPony) says so. Do you have some reason to doubt that?


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> Yes. At least the first message in the thread (from TiVoPony) says so. Do you have some reason to doubt that?


One bug (channel changes with TivoToGo) is mentioned. There's an entire thread of bugs that have not been mentioned.

I fail to understand why Tivo doesn't provide some rudimentary release notes, like nearly everyone else in the computing/consumer electronics industries.


----------



## lgraffx (Aug 6, 2002)

TiVo Pony,

You might be the one who could help with my issues; going directly to the horse's mouth, excuse the little gag.

1) Experiencing frequent "error 126 no wireless network data" messages.

2) Closed captioning frequently inoperative in all modes--live, TiVo recording, DVD--though testing of same program signal via straight-cable shows CC is being transmitted.

Both issues on Humax DRT800 SW vers. 8.1.01-2-595.

These issues do not exist on other unit: S2 SW vers. 8.1.01-2-140.

Restarts have resolved the issues, temporarily. Any assistance you can provide would be greatly appreciated. I've seen the error 126 issue reported elsewhere in the forums.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

mportuesi said:


> I fail to understand why Tivo doesn't provide some rudimentary release notes, like nearly everyone else in the computing/consumer electronics industries.


Me too. Even my Garmin GPS unit has release notes for the firmware updates. But TiVo obviously considers them to be internal proprietary information. And there is a difference between "sanitized" externally available release notes, which refer to customer-visible effects, and the internal ones, which refer to source code changes to internal algorithms, code done in preparation for as-yet-unannounced features, and such.


----------



## Rucker (Sep 21, 2006)

mportuesi said:


> I fail to understand why Tivo doesn't provide some rudimentary release notes, like nearly everyone else in the computing/consumer electronics industries.


They want you anxious and in the dark. This way, you can become more frustrated, call customer service (again), abuse the csr, open a duplicate bug report, and tell other potential customers how wonderful the Tivo experience is.

Can't you see how that's good for business?


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

CharlesH said:


> Me too. Even my Garmin GPS unit has release notes for the firmware updates. But TiVo obviously considers them to be internal proprietary information. And there is a difference between "sanitized" externally available release notes, which refer to customer-visible effects, and the internal ones, which refer to source code changes to internal algorithms, code done in preparation for as-yet-unannounced features, and such.


You make my case perfectly. I'm definitely asking only for the "sanitized" release notes.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

mportuesi said:


> I fail to understand why Tivo doesn't provide some rudimentary release notes, like nearly everyone else in the computing/consumer electronics industries.


I agree it would be nice.; I would certainly like to see it. But I'm not sure why TiVo would do it. It would satisfy the curiosity of us "hackers" but would also give valuable information to all those competitors trying to catch up to TiVo. (Eg, in different parts of the country you need to be concerned about these issues, because they do things differently there.)

Everybody else releases notes to encourage people to upgrade to the latest version of the software if they need to. We don't have a choice about upgrading; TiVo forces upgrades on everybody. Can you name another company that forces updates that gives detailed release notes? The only ones I can think of at the moment are some game companies (eg for Guild Wars), that do it to provide a level playing field for their customers. Most others, like Norton or Turbotax, don't.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> I agree it would be nice.; I would certainly like to see it. But I'm not sure why TiVo would do it. It would satisfy the curiosity of us "hackers" but would also give valuable information to all those competitors trying to catch up to TiVo.


Please see my previous message. I'm not asking Tivo to email me their source code. The bug list is public knowledge, having been painstaking prepared by the user community. Even Apple, king of secrecy, puts out sanitized release notes for Mac OS X and iPod updates. The iPod has had no shortage of competitors who have been dying to steal Apple's "secret sauce".


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

mportuesi said:


> Please see my previous message. I'm not asking them to email me their source code. The bug list is public knowledge, having been painstaking prepared by the user community. Even Apple, king of secrecy, puts out sanitized release notes for Mac OS X and iPod updates. The iPod has had no shortage of competitors who have been dying to steal Apple's "secret sauce".


But those aren't forced updates are they? Apple needs to encourage people to go to the latest version if they have problems. It doesn't help TiVo to do that.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> But those aren't forced updates are they? Apple needs to encourage people to go to the latest version if they have problems. It doesn't help TiVo to do that.


Whether or not updates are forced is beside the point. In fact, I wish I could tell Tivo I don't want further software updates, as their updates frequently introduce new bugs along with new functionality. I have long regarded forced updates as a distinct negative regarding Tivo service.

And Apple from time to time does requires users to update their iPods - typically when they make revisions to their DRM architecture. If you don't update, no iTunes store for you. They simply coerce you, rather than force it on you without your consent.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> What is the version # for this new release?


+1

One of my DT boxes rebooted at 2am the other night, seemingly from an update. (I was in the middle of watching a recorded program.) However, the software version did not change.

I just forced a connection and my TiVo acted like is was getting an update(slow big download), but no "pending restart".


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

mportuesi said:


> Whether or not updates are forced is beside the point.


No, it's not. You still haven't answered me as to what benefit it is to TiVo to offer detailed release notes. Your Apple example is evidence on my side, not yours. Apple wants people to update so they give them both incentives and then bad consequences if they don't. TiVo just updates things.

And on the consumer end, other than curiosity, how does the typical TiVo consumer benefit from having detailed release notes? We're not the typical TiVo consumer.


----------



## Rucker (Sep 21, 2006)

CrispyCritter said:


> No, it's not. You still haven't answered me as to what benefit it is to TiVo to offer detailed release notes. Your Apple example is evidence on my side, not yours. Apple wants people to update so they give them both incentives and then bad consequences if they don't. TiVo just updates things.
> 
> And on the consumer end, other than curiosity, how does the typical TiVo consumer benefit from having detailed release notes? We're not the typical TiVo consumer.


I think releasing notes would reduce support costs (no need to re-report your issue if it wasn't yet addressed; no need to ask if your issue was fixed) and make customers happier. I don't think anyone is asking for detailed release notes. What I see people asking for is a list of items something along the lines of (totally bogus issue) "fixed problem with series2 rebooting when you press play at midnight".


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> No, it's not. You still haven't answered me as to what benefit it is to TiVo to offer detailed release notes. Your Apple example is evidence on my side, not yours. Apple wants people to update so they give them both incentives and then bad consequences if they don't. TiVo just updates things.
> 
> And on the consumer end, other than curiosity, how does the typical TiVo consumer benefit from having detailed release notes? We're not the typical TiVo consumer.


New, compelling features provide incentives to upgrade, not release notes. It happens that release notes are frequently a means to communicate those incentives. You're confusing the messenger for the message.

Even when Apple coerced their users to upgrade for newer DRM, they also provided some new features. They included a new feature for their first-generation units - shuffle play- along with their DRM update. Previous, they hadn't offered first-gen owners new features in years.

The benefit for us Tivo users - who don't have a choice in the matter - is obvious. We would know immediately if issues were fixed following an update. Every update is followed by a thread here on TCF asking, "did bug so-and-so get fixed." Why should this be kept a secret? Why are we expected to work so hard to get simple information?

Also, see Rucker's tongue-in-cheek reply earlier in this thread, which also answers your question:



Rucker said:


> They want you anxious and in the dark. This way, you can become more frustrated, call customer service (again), abuse the csr, open a duplicate bug report, and tell other potential customers how wonderful the Tivo experience is.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

mportuesi said:


> Seriously, are there any known 8.1 bugs fixed in this release, above and beyond Unboxed support?


Since this release is only going to broadband-connected TiVos, it doesn't seem fair that they should include fixes to any bugs that are not broadband-related.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

mportuesi said:


> New, compelling features provide incentives to upgrade, not release notes. It happens that release notes are frequently a means to communicate those incentives. You're confusing the messenger for the message.


Not at all. When I have a problem, I use release notes often to decide if I need a later version; that's the major benefit to me and to the company in supplying those release notes. If they didn't supply them, I would have to call them in order to figure out whether my problem was fixed



mportuesi said:


> The benefit for us Tivo users - who don't have a choice in the matter - is obvious. We would know immediately if issues were fixed following an update. Every update is followed by a thread here on TCF asking, "did bug so-and-so get fixed." Why should this be kept a secret? Why are we expected to work so hard to get simple information?


*What difference does it make?* Your problem is either fixed or not fixed by the release. You'll find out about it a bit earlier if you're in the 1% (or lower) percent of TiVo users who check the forums regularly; but it really makes no difference, even to us. And we are not typical TiVo users!

I can guarantee you that publishing a detailed list is going to increase the support costs for TiVo. Any time you give information to people who don't really understand the issues at all, you're going to get additional questions. We are not talking about technical people; we're talking about my mother-in-law  .


----------



## boog51 (Feb 13, 2007)

Great news!! How will I be able to determine that the fix has been downloaded?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> We've been aware of the issues some of you have experienced with TiVoToGo. The issue was related to channel changes (in certain specific situations) creating unexpected results in the encoded video stream. We're happy to say that we believe this issue is resolved by this update.


The question is was it resolved by allowing shows with unexpected results in the video stream to be transferred or was it resolved by making it so channel changes don't result in unexpected results in the video stream.

The former would allow all old programs to be transferred while the later would only allow programs recorded after this software is installed to be transferred.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> *What difference does it make?* Your problem is either fixed or not fixed by the release. You'll find out about it a bit earlier if you're in the 1% (or lower) percent of TiVo users who check the forums regularly; but it really makes no difference, even to us. And we are not typical TiVo users!


It doesn't matter if I'm a typical user or not. There are known bugs in 8.1 that I see quite often when I use my Tivo. Why should I have to resort to experiments to find out if they're fixed? Why can't Tivo provide a simple common courtesy to their users?

By your reasoning, Tivo doesn't need to tell their customers about new features - after all, they're either there or they're not, and they don't have to entice us to upgrade to get them. But they *do* feel the need to tell us about Tivocast, Product Watch, Unboxed, or whatever they're trying to offer us this week.

They can post a list here, for the audience who cares. Your mother-in-law probably doesn't read this forum.


----------



## Alcatraz (Nov 22, 2000)

mportuesi said:


> They can post a list here, for the audience who cares. Your mother-in-law probably doesn't read this forum.


I wouldn't mind knowing exactly what was or was not fixed, but I'm guessing that their competition would also love to know that information in great detail as well.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> What is the version # for this new release?


Sorry about that. The version number is 8.1a (and then some other stuff strung along behind). 

Pony


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

mportuesi said:


> It doesn't matter if I'm a typical user or not. There are known bugs in 8.1 that I see quite often when I use my Tivo. Why should I have to resort to experiments to find out if they're fixed? Why can't Tivo provide a simple common courtesy to their users?


Sorry you feel that way. There's no intention from anyone here of being discourteous.

We don't provide errata lists for our updates. You may question that, but we never have.

This release is a very small update, specifically targeted to address the TiVoToGo issue and provide some needed infrastructure for the new Amazon service.

That said, we do continue to develop and improve the product, and are aware of the discussions here on the forums regarding issues people have had. There are also much more formal means for us to accumulate and track issues, including, but not limited to, the beta program.

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Sorry you feel that way. There's no intention from anyone here of being discourteous.
> 
> We don't provide errata lists for our updates. You may question that, but we never have.


Regardless of my position, I very much appreciate your response. Thank you.


----------



## Rucker (Sep 21, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> We don't provide errata lists for our updates. You may question that, but we never have.


Maybe that's the problem? With the number of complaints and amount of confusion I've seen, perhaps Tivo should question the pros and cons of the policy. Think about what the lack of information says to customers. Especially those having problems with their Tivo. What says "we care" more? Letting customers know that you attempted to resolve their issue, or letting them guess?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Anyone have this yet?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

supasta said:


> Anyone have this yet?


Yes. And it looks like it fixed the transfer problems.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4871229&&#post4871229


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

GoHokies! said:


> Does the 8.1 release on the S3 include this code?


The S3 doesn't have TTG, which is the bug that this code fixes...


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm confused. (it's a short trip  )

So this release just prepares us for the Unbox service, it's not out yet?

-Matt


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if this fixes the Standby problem?


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

javabird said:


> Does anyone know if this fixes the Standby problem?


You're not supposed to ask questions like these. After all, it's either fixed or it's not fixed...


----------



## Rucker (Sep 21, 2006)

Hm... if someone asks me if they should buy a Tivo, should I list every bug I haven't personally confirmed has been fixed (which would include all intermittent bugs and all bugs I haven't personally encountered)? After all, I wouldn't want to mislead anyone.

For the record, I own 2 tivos, and I've bought 4 as gifts for other people.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

classicX said:


> The S3 doesn't have TTG, which is the bug that this code fixes...


I know that the S3 doesn't have TTG. This fix also includes the code needed for the Amazon/Unbox thing, which is what I was asking about.

I found out in another thread that it will work on the S3, but thanks for your "help".


----------



## MrBillD (Nov 6, 2006)

javabird said:


> Does anyone know if this fixes the Standby problem?


Got the update and no, it does not fix the standby passthru problem.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

MrBillD said:


> Got the update and no, it does not fix the standby passthru problem.


That's because:


TiVoPony said:


> This release is a very small update, specifically targeted to address the TiVoToGo issue and provide some needed infrastructure for the new Amazon service.


Pony


----------



## Fasst1 (Feb 15, 2007)

I have still not recieved the update......any idea when it'll reach the southeast?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Fasst1 said:


> I have still not recieved the update......any idea when it'll reach the southeast?


Not sure if region matters, but I did a force connection today (due to Gateway error from this morning) and got the update and I am in Florida here.


----------



## LBCABob (Apr 21, 2001)

Is a WAN-connected Toshiba SD-H400 under *"Basic TiVo"* considered a "Broadband Series 2" for the purposes of this update? I'm pretty sure it doesn't qualify for TTG with just the "basic" service so don't see how the 8.1a would be useful/needed.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Globular said:


> I'm confused. (it's a short trip  )
> 
> So this release just prepares us for the Unbox service, it's not out yet?
> 
> -Matt


would seem to indicate they plan to roll unbox before the next major service update....


----------



## bobharp (Jan 17, 2003)

I had some KidZone (KZ) related issues after the update yesterday. My box would not relock into KZ after 4 hours. I restarted the box and it did not start up in KZ. I can manually enter into KZ via the Nowplaying list. As a last effort, I turned off and then on KZ, confirmed my KZ settings, and entered KidZone for the night. Until this point it had worked flawlessly. 
Tivo is the best third parent I have ever had.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Well I got 8.1a on my S2. I didn't have any of the channel change transfer issues, but I did have 1 show that I could never transfer because there was some blocking in the video stream. 

On a whim I tried it again and it still wouldn't transfer so it looks as if 8.1a isn't a panacea for ToGo transfer issues. Oh well.


----------



## cooper243 (Dec 11, 2006)

My 8.1a issue is bad. Now, my wireless internet will not work and my tivo resets every 5 minutes, if the wireless adapter is plugged in. Needless to say I don't know if my tivotogo issue is fixed.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

cooper243 said:


> My 8.1a issue is bad. Now, my wireless internet will not work and my tivo resets every 5 minutes, if the wireless adapter is plugged in. Needless to say I don't know if my tivotogo issue is fixed.


These kinds of posts crop up after EVERY upgrade.



greg_burns said:


> Classic symptons I'm afraid. When you get a software update, it installs to the "alternate" partition. (It switches between two partitions with eash software update). Sounds like your "other" partition may have started to get bad sectors. Now that the OS is using it, you are having problems.
> 
> That is just *one* theory (that is shared by a lot of people around here). To rule it out, I would pull the drive and run the manufacturer's disk tests on it.


----------



## bmb (Sep 13, 2005)

mportuesi said:


> Does this update fix any of the bugs listed in the 8.1 Bugs List Thread ?
> 
> Especially this one?


No doubt. I'm tired of Tivo releasing software with new features such as this Amazon stuff over releasing software that fixes the gazillion bugs that the community took time to list out for them in threads like you mention.

I'm sooooo tired of the bug where Tivo loses its spot while navigating the Tivo Suggestion list. I'm guessing this bug would take very, very little programming time to correct, yet Tivo continues to press on delivering new features instead of correcting the long list of outstanding issues. Am I the only one that feels this way?


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

bmb said:


> Am I the only one that feels this way?


Yes.

It isn't a zero-sum game, just because they are adding enhancements doesn't mean that they are not working on bug fixes, too. They just take time and need to be tested. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

bmb said:


> No doubt. I'm tired of Tivo releasing software with new features such as this Amazon stuff over releasing software that fixes the gazillion bugs that the community took time to list out for them in threads like you mention.
> 
> I'm sooooo tired of the bug where Tivo loses its spot while navigating the Tivo Suggestion list. I'm guessing this bug would take very, very little programming time to correct, yet Tivo continues to press on delivering new features instead of correcting the long list of outstanding issues. Am I the only one that feels this way?


By no means are you the only one.


----------



## cooper243 (Dec 11, 2006)

I was on the phone with customer support for about an hour. We did finally get my network adapter connected, but it still resets every few minutes if it's connected. This sucks!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

cooper243 said:


> I was on the phone with customer support for about an hour. We did finally get my network adapter connected, but it still resets every few minutes if it's connected. This sucks!


No comment on the possibility of a failing HD?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I got the update last night. The following "phone home" connection failed. I tried to force a connection, Tivo responds with "no network adapter" error.
Next, I restarted the Tivo without the adapter plugged in. After Tivo was back up and running, I plugged the adapter back in.
All is good again.


----------



## cooper243 (Dec 11, 2006)

I haven't even had the tivo a month, how could the hard drive be failing? Plus, it's only happened after the upgrade. Again, it works fine without the wireless connection, maybe I'll switch devices and see if that matters. With a wired connection, it works fine, but I don't have my dsl close enough except to connect tivo to my laptop. The laptop has a wireless connection, but tivo can't use it, or won't use it.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

cooper243 said:


> I haven't even had the tivo a month, how could the hard drive be failing? *Plus, it's only happened after the upgrade.*


Your point? Drives go bad at any time unfortunately. Be thankful your's is still under warranty if it indeed did. A lot of reported problems seem to happen after an upgrade when it starts using the alternate disk partition.



cooper243 said:


> Again, it works fine without the wireless connection, maybe I'll switch devices and see if that matters. With a wired connection, it works fine, but I don't have my dsl close enough except to connect tivo to my laptop. The laptop has a wireless connection, but tivo can't use it, or won't use it.


Is strange it works without the adapter. Did you mention which adapter you are using?


cooper243 said:


> if I have the Linksys usb wireless thing plugged in, my tivo resets about every 5 minutes.


What model + version of the Linksys do you have?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> Your point? Drives go bad at any time unfortunately. Be thankful your's is still under warranty if it indeed did. A lot of reported problems seem to happen after an upgrade when it starts using the alternate disk partition.


While it is true that bad drives tend to show up on an update, his symptoms don't sound like a bad drive. If the TiVo only reboots when the wireless adapter is plugged in and the adapter isn't working it points to either to a driver problem (software) or that the adapter is broken (which isn't likely in this case).

cooper243, what wireless adapter are you using. Is it the TiVo one or some other brand? Updates have been known to break, non-TiVo brand wireless adapters on occasion.


----------



## cooper243 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have an D-Link DWL-G120 version B1, which says it's not supported, but was working fine with 8.1. I also have a dlink dwl122 which still works. I'm not sure of the version. What pisses me off is that I just bought the wireless adapter 2-3 weeks ago and the update makes it worthless right now. Any ideas? I assume this is the problem. I don't feel like spending $50 for the tivo one just so I know it will survive the next upgrade, but then again, I don't have the $50 to spend, thanks to just buying this one.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

cooper243 said:


> I have an D-Link DWL-G120 version B1, which says it's not supported, but was working fine with 8.1. I also have a dlink dwl122 which still works. I'm not sure of the version. What pisses me off is that I just bought the wireless adapter 2-3 weeks ago and the update makes it worthless right now. Any ideas? I assume this is the problem. I don't feel like spending $50 for the tivo one just so I know it will survive the next upgrade, but then again, I don't have the $50 to spend, thanks to just buying this one.


If you still have the receipt, take it back and exchange it for a model that is supported.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I just got the update. Dammit!! No fix for the stupid folders bug. It drives me insane. What? You want to see the details of this program. Okay. But now I'm going to throw you back to the top page and you'll have to arrow down to the 7th page again if you want to look at the next show. Sigh.

I'm still amazed that bug made it out the door the first time.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Any word on when UnBox goes live?


----------



## Fasst1 (Feb 15, 2007)

seems like everyone has the update. I check mine daily and still no update. When I called customer service they new nothing and said I was up to date. Any ideas...I live in the southwest


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Fasst1 said:


> seems like everyone has the update. I check mine daily and still no update. When I called customer service they new nothing and said I was up to date. Any ideas...I live in the southwest


I still have only gotten it on my 240. My 540 hasn't been updated yet, so you are not alone. Patience.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Mike Farrington said:


> I just got the update. Dammit!! No fix for the stupid folders bug. It drives me insane. What? You want to see the details of this program. Okay. But now I'm going to throw you back to the top page and you'll have to arrow down to the 7th page again if you want to look at the next show. Sigh.
> 
> I'm still amazed that bug made it out the door the first time.


I just got the update on my S2 last night, and I was amazed to find the folders bug is still there too.

I'm glad I know where Tivo's priorities are, now. Unboxed is clearly more important to Tivo than delivering proper functionality to customers.


----------



## CaseyK24 (Apr 17, 2003)

morac said:


> While it is true that bad drives tend to show up on an update, his symptoms don't sound like a bad drive. If the TiVo only reboots when the wireless adapter is plugged in and the adapter isn't working it points to either to a driver problem (software) or that the adapter is broken (which isn't likely in this case).
> 
> cooper243, what wireless adapter are you using. Is it the TiVo one or some other brand? Updates have been known to break, non-TiVo brand wireless adapters on occasion.


I want to back up Copper234. I have 2 Tivo Branded 80hrs, one 4 years old and one 10 months old. Starting around the same time as the update last week my transfers have been VERY slow (days for one show sometimes). When I let the transfer just keep going and forget about it my 2nd Tivo started rebooting with a very specific symptom when watching a recorded show it stutters for a sec then starts to play again for 2-3 sec then it reboots. It was happening more and more frequently and I finally stopped all transfers and it seems to have calmed down a bit (more testing tonight). Before we go into bad hard drives it started happening (a litlle less frequently) on my 1st Tivo alo at the same time. Both around time of the latest update. Further if you look at the help forum you'll see a thread with at least 2 other people with multiple tivos with the same problem and smae timeframe.

The Wireless adapters are all Tivo Branded also. If I stop all transfers or unplug the adapters and it stops rebooting Tivo has to admit there is a problem with the new "small" update.

Casey


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

CaseyK24 said:


> The Wireless adapters are all Tivo Branded also. If I stop all transfers or unplug the adapters and it stops rebooting Tivo has to admit there is a problem with the new "small" update.


Any Macs on your network? (Thinking maybe that bonjour network protocal issue surfacing again?  )


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Fasst1 said:


> seems like everyone has the update. I check mine daily and still no update. When I called customer service they new nothing and said I was up to date. Any ideas...I live in the southwest


My 540 updated this morning. So it looks like maybe you are going to be last afterall.


----------



## CaseyK24 (Apr 17, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> Any Macs on your network? (Thinking maybe that bonjour network protocal issue surfacing again?  )


No Mac's. I do have the Tivo Desktop on XP running. I'll stop the desktop app and stop all transfers and see what happens tonight. I'll also unplug the wireless adapter on the worst offender if it still happens then I will see how the 2 tivo's react.

Casey


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

CaseyK24 said:


> The Wireless adapters are all Tivo Branded also. If I stop all transfers or unplug the adapters and it stops rebooting Tivo has to admit there is a problem with the new "small" update.


Cooper243 wasn't using the TiVo branded wireless adapter which is why he had a problem. It is highly unlikely (but not impossible) that an update would conflict with the TiVo wireless G adapter since that adapter was specifically designed by TiVo and I would assume they would test any updates with it.


----------



## cooper243 (Dec 11, 2006)

I went out last night and got the tivo wireless adapter for $40. I saw it online for $23 after google checkout, but oh well. So far, so good. It still upsets me that the wireless adapter worked before the update, but not after. The reason why I know it hasn't reset is because I use the 30-second skip easter egg.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

cooper243 said:


> I went out last night and got the tivo wireless adapter for $40. I saw it online for $23 after google checkout, but oh well. So far, so good. It still upsets me that the wireless adapter worked before the update, but not after. The reason why I know it hasn't reset is because I use the 30-second skip easter egg.


Where did you get it and where did you see it online at that price?


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

hmm... color me as another user that lost the network adapter.

I was fine last night, had the update applied today, and my network adapter (wired belkin) is missing and unable to be found.

I have lights on the adapter, and was pulling updates just fine... but when I try and set it up again, no joy.

Also, unplugging the USB causes the Tivo to reboot. So, two people now ?


----------



## dan325it (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi guys, don't be too quick to blame your wireless adapters. Both my Tivos are on a WIRED network, and I'm getting spontaneous reboots on both machines, usually during transfers but not always. All of our recently recorded shows have lots of hiccups -- very annoying!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

dan325it said:


> Hi guys, don't be too quick to blame your wireless adapters. Both my Tivos are on a WIRED network, and I'm getting spontaneous reboots on both machines, usually during transfers but not always. All of our recently recorded shows have lots of hiccups -- very annoying!


What model TiVos are you running? 
Both of my DT units are wired and running perfectly and MRV working flawlessly.


----------



## dan325it (Jan 5, 2004)

supasta said:


> What model TiVos are you running?
> Both of my DT units are wired and running perfectly and MRV working flawlessly.


Single tuner S2s.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Fasst1 said:


> seems like everyone has the update. I check mine daily and still no update. When I called customer service they new nothing and said I was up to date. Any ideas...I live in the southwest


Not sure if there's any rhyme or reason to the way Tivo delves out their updates. I have one 240 box and two 540 boxes. The 240 box received the update middle of last week. 2 days later, one of the 540 boxes received the update. I am still waiting for the second 540 box to receive the update. I, too live in the Southwest (southern CA).


----------



## CaseyK24 (Apr 17, 2003)

supasta said:


> What model TiVos are you running?
> Both of my DT units are wired and running perfectly and MRV working flawlessly.


All my 3 Tivos are all Single tuner model - all 80Hr Tivo branded - varying specific models and timeframes. All have Tivo branded wireless adapters.

Here is the latest in my experiments. 2 nights ago my Bedroom Tivo was getting very bad with it rebooting 3 times during the playback of one show. Durring that time there was a MRV transfer going on which had been taking 2 days. I stopped the transfer and it didn't reboot for the rest of the show.

Last night I unplugged all three wireless adapters and stopped the Tivo Desktop (which I wasn't really using). It made a world of difference with no reboots while watching and recording many shows.

One last piece of the puzze, only two of the three units got the 8.1a update and only those two (that I noticed) have been rebooting. I don't see how its not a software bug related to transfers or the adapters (Tivo branded for me).

Casey


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

CaseyK24 said:


> One last piece of the puzze, only two of the three units got the 8.1a update and only those two (that I noticed) have been rebooting. I don't see how its not a software bug related to transfers or the adapters (Tivo branded for me).


Maybe the intercommunication between v8.1 and v8.1a is goofy, causing the reboots.


----------



## CaseyK24 (Apr 17, 2003)

Well, I plugged back in all my wireless adapters but didn't do any transfers and all seems fine. Now the final test which should break it again which is start a transfer and playback a show while one is recording. Seems this is what stopped working in 8.1a - the transfer to the bedroom Tivo now takes forever - beyond slow (just started since the update) and it seems to cause the reboot - we will see. I'll leave the tivo desktop out of the equation for now in case that plays a part.

If it reboot again I think I eliminated the possibility of it being the hard drive since its working fine without the transfer.

Casey


----------



## nettcav (Jan 8, 2004)

We have 3 tivos all s2 one 240 and 2 540. All have received new update. Since new update all transfers have been slow. Like posted earlier, days even. Switched one adapter to the tivo adapter, stil slow. Even the wired tivo is slow. Have rebooted to try a better transfer, no luck. Any other suggestions?


----------



## BoyScout (Aug 9, 2002)

Also getting the reboot since 8.1a. Never had a problem before 8.1a with non-TiVo wireless adaptors. Only happens during MRV or TTG transfers. 

I did have a "non-approved" wireless adapter on one TiVo which I replaced with one on the list. Even upgraded my b network to g with a new router. Still getting the reboots.

There is another thread here that mentioned the reboots too.


----------



## Bimwad (Jul 4, 2005)

For the first time last night, a gold star menu choice joined the "keep" or "delete" at the finish of viewing a recorded program. Was this bit of obnoxiousness added in 8.1a, or was it in 8.1 all along?

I don't mind such an item in the main menu, where it resides with the showcase, another promotional tool, but having it invade submenus is a serious annoyance.


----------



## BoyScout (Aug 9, 2002)

I've been seeing those randomly for about the last 6 mos now.


----------



## Bimwad (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok, thanks. I guess I've been fortunate up until now.


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

Well, I probably have the weirdest issue - I had the dreaded double-click remote control problem...which was MUCH improved after an update 6-12 months ago...after this update, it is back, as bad as ever.

Jim


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Replace the batteries. Low batteries will cause double-click problems.


----------



## TivoJunkie43 (Mar 9, 2006)

I noticed my 540 was updated to 8.1a---540 yesterday, and I just encountered my first reboot, while transferring. 

I just checked the other computer, and the desktop is crashed, but the connection has resumed the download (good news). The bad news is this reboot happened in the middle of another recording, so now i can go ahead and delete "From Russia with Love"  

I also had a 2MB transfer stop, but I was able to restart it and it seems like it's going to transfer successfully. 

If Tivo is no longer going to support S2 540 units just say so, and I'll cancel my subscription.


----------



## range rat (Mar 7, 2007)

cooper243 said:


> I went out last night and got the tivo wireless adapter for $40. I saw it online for $23 after google checkout, but oh well. So far, so good.


Hmmm... I don't think I saw the answer to this pointed question. Fess up, where'd you get these puppies? 

Jon


----------

